# Lange hose ohne Pad. Kurze Hose drüber oder drunter?



## 777biker (7. Februar 2007)

Habe mir nachdem mir das ganze Beinlinge angefummel derbe aufn Sack geht endlich mal ne lange Hose gegönnt. Amfib Bib mit Trägern von Pearl Izumi. Jetzt allerdings die Frage.

Zieht Ihr eure kurzen Hosen mit Pad unter oder über die Hose?

Über hat halt den Vorteil das die "teure" lange nicht gleich durchgenudelt wird. Wie macht Ihr das und vorallendingen warum?

Thx


----------



## thomas79 (7. Februar 2007)

Der Einsatz gehört auf die Haut, ergo drunter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilimania (7. Februar 2007)

777biker schrieb:


> ...Wie macht Ihr das und vorallendingen warum?
> 
> Thx



Das Anziehen ist nicht so schwer.
Ist eigentlich wie zwei kurze Hosen übereinander, nur dass eine davon eben lang ist 

Warum?
Das Polster soll doch vor Scheuerstellen schützen - schau Dir mal die Nähte in der Hose ohne Polster an. Ich denke, selbst, wenn Flachnaht, dann wäre das nach längerer Zeit eher unangenehm.

Vorteil: die lange Hose muss nicht jedesmal mit in die Wäsche. Dadurch hält sie wieder länger...


----------



## Der Toni (7. Februar 2007)

Im Winter ziehe ich meine Lauftights an und zwar unter die kurze Trägerradhose. Das hat den Vorteil, die Tights verrutschen nicht mehr. Nachteile von wegen Faltenbildung usw. konnte ich (außer in meinem Gesicht) nicht feststellen. Die Tights sitzen eh so spack, da entstehen keine Falten.


----------



## kleinbiker (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

die Polsterhose gehört natürlich darunter!

Abgesehen davon: neulich hab ich einen Biker gesehen, der unter seiner weiten grauen Bike-Short eine schwarz lange Hose anhatte. Sah fürchterlich aus!

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Der Toni (7. Februar 2007)

kleinbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Abgesehen davon: neulich hab ich einen Biker gesehen, der unter seiner weiten grauen Bike-Short eine schwarz lange Hose anhatte. Sah fürchterlich aus!
> 
> Grüße
> kleinbiker




Stelle mir gerade vor, wie das aussieht wenn der Biker seine lange schwarze Hose über die weite Bikeshort trägt.


----------



## 777biker (8. Februar 2007)

Wie macht Ihr das bei langen Hosen mit Pad denn wenn Ihr noch ne Thermo Unterhose drunter ziehen wollt. Dann ists doch zwangsläufig zwischen Körper und Pad. 

Dann noch ne andere Frage. Die Amfib Bib ist vorne winddicht und auch deutlich wärmer als die ollen Beinlinge die ich bislang hatte. Aber bei einer Testrundeum die Siedlung ist mir aufgefallen das es an den Beinen hinten recht gut reinpfeift. Gut es war auch -4 °.

Kennt jemand ne Hose die auch hinten zumindest windabweisend ist. Ich such was knallwarmes fürn Winter.


----------



## dubbel (8. Februar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261778


----------



## Jocki (8. Februar 2007)

kleinbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Polsterhose gehört natürlich darunter!
> 
> ...



Sieht zwar fürchterlich aus hat aber unbeschreitbare Vorteile:
-gibt zusätzlich Wärme und Windschutz
- bei nasser Strasse bleibt der Hintern länger trocken (wenn man kein Schutzblech hat
- das von 777 biker beschriebene Problem lässt sich dadurch teilweise lösen (ausprobieren)
- kein grosser Hitzestau wie unter ner komplett wasserdichten tight.
- billig
-läßt sich schön pedalieren ohne dass es spannt.
-wenn man die Hose nicht mehr braucht hat sie sogar in der trikottasche platz
- ich hab da ne kurze Wasserdichte Hose von Vaude, die ist da wirklich der bringer


----------



## TrekFuelEX7 (8. Februar 2007)

777biker schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ne Hose die auch hinten zumindest windabweisend ist. Ich such was knallwarmes fürn Winter.



Sugoi Firewall. Das Matrial geht schon Richtung Neopren. Hält absolut warm (rundrum). Leider gibt es die nur noch vereinzelt zu kaufen, z.B. bei www.terrific.de . Größe L bei Sugoi fällt aus wie M bei Pearl Izumi. Als Alternative noch die Pearl Izumi Gavia Plus.


----------



## SusidieRadlerin (15. Februar 2007)

also zieht man die kurzen hosen mit polster nun drunter ,oder über die langen jogginhosen?*wirr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrekFuelEX7 (15. Februar 2007)

Die kurze mit Polster kommt drunter.


----------



## SusidieRadlerin (15. Februar 2007)

aber sieht das nicht doof aus, wenn da sowas dickes drunter ist, also das polster?


----------



## TrekFuelEX7 (15. Februar 2007)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie dick dein Polster ist, aber normalerweise siehste gar nix bzw. maximal das, was du bei der kurzen Hose auch sehen würdest.


----------



## SusidieRadlerin (15. Februar 2007)

ich hab garkeins fahre mit ner engen hose zum joggen....
http://www.cyclocross.de/images/appelrsg_07/img_6839_std.jpg
der hats aber auch drauf gezogen...?


----------



## TrekFuelEX7 (15. Februar 2007)

SusidieRadlerin schrieb:


> http://www.cyclocross.de/images/appelrsg_07/img_6839_std.jpg
> der hats aber auch drauf gezogen...?



Das sieht eher nach Arm- und Beinlingen aus. Die zieht man i.d.R. dort wo die sich mit der Hose bzw. dem Trikot überlappen drunter.


----------



## SusidieRadlerin (15. Februar 2007)

achso, kenn mich da nicht so aus, rutschen die denn nicht?da kann man doch aber auch gleich noch ne normale hose drunter ziehen?http://www.cyclocross.de/images/marienberg06/dsc_1552_std.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrekFuelEX7 (15. Februar 2007)

Bei den Arm- und Beinlingen sind an beiden Enden Abschlüsse, die das Rutschen verhindern.

Ich benutze die eigenlich nur im Herbst und Frühjahr, wenn's gegen Abend Kalt wird kann man die schnell überstreifen.


----------



## SusidieRadlerin (15. Februar 2007)

http://www.cyclocross.de/images/homburg06/dsc_2309_std.jpg
die rechte da hat aber normale drunter, oder?


----------



## TrekFuelEX7 (15. Februar 2007)

SusidieRadlerin schrieb:


> http://www.cyclocross.de/images/homburg06/dsc_2309_std.jpg
> die rechte da hat aber normale drunter, oder?



Kann sein, können aber auch Knielinge sein. Die sind kürzer als Beinlinge.


----------



## SusidieRadlerin (15. Februar 2007)

achso okay danke


----------



## Der Toni (16. Februar 2007)

TrekFuelEX7 schrieb:


> Die kurze mit Polster kommt drunter.



Die Kurze kann man aber auch problemlos drüber ziehen. Siehe meinen ersten Post.


----------



## SusidieRadlerin (16. Februar 2007)

ja hab ich ja gelesen und das hat mich dann verwirrt  
also geht auch drunter die lange, will mir auch ne kurze mit polster kaufen...nur net das die anderen radler dann lachen...kenn mich da ja net so aus*g*


----------



## fissenid (16. Februar 2007)

hallo!

ich denke das ganze ist geschmackssache wie man es trägt!!

ich selber fahre im frühjahr und herbst mit armlingen und beinlingen. wenn es dann aber kälter wird trage ich mein kurze wie immer auf der haut und dann die lange drüber.
zur zeit habe ich eine billige von aldi bei der ich das polster entfernt habe.... recht dünner für den übergang.... und wenn es kälter wird die pi amfib bib.
für mich war es nie eine frage, denn das polster gehört für mich auf die haut und nicht eine hose dazwischen!

bis dann!


----------



## Kahuna68 (17. Februar 2007)

SusidieRadlerin schrieb:


> ...nur net das die anderen radler dann lachen...kenn mich da ja net so aus*g*



@SusiedieRadlerin

Du musst dich auch nicht wirklich auskennen. 

Für mich gehört die kurze Hose drunter. Wenn du dich mit kurzen drüber besser fühlst, sollte dir egal sein, was die anderen Radler denken. Lass sie doch lachen.


----------



## Der Toni (18. Februar 2007)

eben, probier es einfach aus und entscheide selbst.


----------

